# Spartan Update 1.12.36



## martowl

Graded release focused on HR and info here and a bit more information on your zones and how to set them here


----------



## BobMiles

martowl said:


> Graded release focused on HR and info here and a bit more information on your zones and how to set them here


Will give it a try after work, if I'll get it today!


----------



## Phoenixatdawn

I tried to sync the watch to the mobile app and it wouldn’t do it. I said to go to the website and check to see if the update is available. I wonder if that means that I’ll be able to download it today. Too bad I left my cable at home.


----------



## bruceames

Not interested in HR zones (I know what they are and don't need a watch to tell me what zone I'm in), but am very interested in the HR connectivity fix. I stopped using the Suunto belt because of this, so hopefully I can start using it again.


----------



## BobMiles

Anybody got a zip file for the update? I don't know where it came from the last times but I always used the zip for manual update.


----------



## Egika

BobMiles said:


> Anybody got a zip file for the update? I don't know where it came from the last times but I always used the zip for manual update.


Here for the SSU:
http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Amsterdam-fw_1.12.36.4957-A.zip

Here for the SS:
http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Brighton-fw_1.12.36.4958-A.zip

Here for SSWHR:
http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Cairo-fw_1.12.36.4952-A.zip

Here for the Trainer:
http://dyk6ebr26qc5n.cloudfront.net/production/Forssa-fw_1.12.36.1669-B.zip


----------



## slashas

Funny thing at work I got notification about software update and now when I am at home and connected with suuntolink “you have the latest software” rofl


----------



## Egika

same procedure as everytime:
As martowl states it is a graded release.
If you have not got it today, you'll get it Monday.
Or you load the zip file and update manually.


----------



## slashas

SSWHR can be used for Baro version?


----------



## slashas

slashas said:


> SSWHR can be used for Baro version?


Just started update thru suuntolink when reconnected it.


----------



## slashas

slashas said:


> Just started update thru suuntolink when reconnected it.


I see that Bluetooth FW changed from 2.3.30 to 2.3.32 maybe will improve sync and overall communication speed, connection stability to POD's.


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> same procedure as everytime:
> As martowl states it is a graded release.
> If you have not got it today, you'll get it Monday.
> Or you load the zip file and update manually.


Thank you Egika!

So I did a quick run with the new FW. Of course those 15 minutes are not representative but nevertheless:
Tracking was very good (GLONASS on). I had worse tracks a week before, but might be the SGEE which was fresh today.
HR seemed to respond a bit slower, being more stable than with the old firmware. The HR ring is a nice feature and I will use my HR data field for other information now as the ring gives me sufficient info about my HR.
Stryd and HR belt worked without significant issues.
HR zones show in summary after activity as well.

I have not tried what happens to the HR ring when you use a duration target... You still can't set a distance target which is just one line of code... 

I'll see if there are more changes to the software in the coming days...


----------



## mbo.

Didn't work for me with Suunto belt today, again HR way too high for the first 7 minutes of the run. Going back to the Polar belt tomorrow ...


----------



## mbo.

SSWHR 1.12.36 w/ Suunto Smart Sensor


----------



## bruceames

BobMiles said:


> *The HR ring is a nice feature* and I will use my HR data field for other information now as the ring gives me sufficient info about my HR.


That does sound like a cool feature. Can't wait to check that out!


----------



## scandium48

I was able to do the update this morning and did a short 6km run home from work. I do this run probably every 2 weeks and the GPS track was far superior than any previous, and I had forgotten to turn Glonass on too, so perhaps even better once I have? There are tall building here and there...it even showed a small blip in the gps track where I hid to take a 'break' after too much pre-run coffee!

I will also agree the heart rate zone indicator is excellent. I have to admit it wasnt ever something I bought the Ultra for, nor was it on my wish list, but its really a cool feature now that its there. Dont have to change screens to look at heart rate, and felt a bit more informed from a graphic view point my zones as I ran. Well done Suunto.


----------



## Egika

mbo. said:


> Didn't work for me with Suunto belt today, again HR way too high for the first 7 minutes of the run. Going back to the Polar belt tomorrow ...


Most (maybe 99%) of the HR belt issues are issues of the belt itself (low battery, bad skin contact, dirt, statics in dry conditions with plastic shirts, etc..)

A watch firmware update cannot help here..


----------



## slashas

Egika said:


> Most (maybe 99%) of the HR belt issues are issues of the belt itself (low battery, bad skin contact, dirt, statics in dry conditions with plastic shirts, etc..)
> 
> A watch firmware update cannot help here..


Agree with you, with Scosche rhythm+ I haven't faced such issues compared as with regular belt.


----------



## BobMiles

Egika said:


> Most (maybe 99%) of the HR belt issues are issues of the belt itself (low battery, bad skin contact, dirt, statics in dry conditions with plastic shirts, etc..)
> 
> A watch firmware update cannot help here..


Very true. For me, the most issues came from putting on the wet belt and then taking a long time to get dressed. The belt went dry and it took some minutes into the run until I started to sweat.
Not everything is a firmware issue.


----------



## slashas

Good news about Bluetooth sync workouts now sync very fast as before sync took ages.


----------



## Egika

Plus with the new FW and the beta App for iOS it is now possible to plan routes on the iPhone (using heatmaps) and then directly sync them to the watch 
No need to use the website anymore for route planning.

Great feature imo!!!


----------



## orks

Egika,please could you explain how to manually update SSU if you don't mind?


----------



## BobMiles

orks said:


> Egika,please could you explain how to manually update SSU if you don't mind?


Download the Amsterdam fw package, connect watch and sync with suuntolink. Then take the zip file (don't unpack it) and drag and drop it on the upper left corner of the suunto link window. The update will start.
Be sure to keep the zip file as you download it, on Mac OS it will be unpacked automatically. You need the original zip.


----------



## orks

BobMiles said:


> Download the Amsterdam fw package, connect watch and sync with suuntolink. Then take the zip file (don't unpack it) and drag and drop it on the upper left corner of the suunto link window. The update will start.
> Be sure to keep the zip file as you download it, on Mac OS it will be unpacked automatically. You need the original zip.


Tnx.I did it.Works fine.


----------



## Sobul

1. Still problem with temperature in swiming mode. It start measure after a lot of minutes after start exercise. Other modes work normaly.
2. I swam 45 minutes. MC show my HR corectly all exercise in Zone 1. But Log in watch show only 12sec in Zone1.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

Sobul said:


> 1. Still problem with temperature in swiming mode. It start measure after a lot of minutes after start exercise. Other modes work normaly.
> 2. I swam 45 minutes. MC show my HR corectly all exercise in Zone 1. But Log in watch show only 12sec in Zone1.


Did you notice that you need to set the HR zones up *on the watch*? The Spartan HR zones are *not* taken from Movescount...

Suunto Spartan 1.12.36: A Close Look at HR Zones ? Time and Tours


----------



## mbo.

Egika said:


> Most (maybe 99%) of the HR belt issues are issues of the belt itself (low battery, bad skin contact, dirt, statics in dry conditions with plastic shirts, etc..)
> 
> A watch firmware update cannot help here..


Mostly true. In this case though, it says expicitly in the reaease notes of 1.12.36: "This update includes the highly-anticipated Heart Rate (HR) zones in training as well as improvements to HR belt (when starting exercise) and ...".

Obviousy there is/was a problem with the firmware of the watch.


----------



## slashas

There was connectivity issues I suppose to the belt, when signal was sometimes lost, now Bluetooth performs way better.


----------



## PTBC

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Did you notice that you need to set the HR zones up *on the watch*? The Spartan HR zones are *not* taken from Movescount...
> 
> Suunto Spartan 1.12.36: A Close Look at HR Zones ? Time and Tours


Just received the update and there are a default set of HR zone values, though they aren't the same as I have set on Movescount


----------



## bruceames

I just set up my zones on the watch. Wish there were more than 5 zones (at least 7 would be nice), but especially wish there were a minimum value for zone 1. I would like zone 1 to start at 60% of my max (114 bpm) rather than include everything not in the other zones. At least if there were a few more zones then I could use zone 1 as a "garbage" zone, where it is less than aerobic intensity. I may do that anyway and consolidate the other zones...


Edit: Just went back and edited the zones to only have 4 "real" zones.

Zone 1: <114 bpm (<60%, not aerobic)

Zone 2: 114 to 136 bpm (60-72%, low aerobic)

Zone 3: 137 to 153 bpm (72-81%, high aerobic)

Zone 4: 154 to 166 bpm (81-88%, sub-lactate threshold: The "no" zone)

Zone 5: 167 to max bpm (88% + Lactate threshold and beyond).


----------



## Sobul

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> Did you notice that you need to set the HR zones up *on the watch*? The Spartan HR zones are *not* taken from Movescount...
> 
> Suunto Spartan 1.12.36: A Close Look at HR Zones ? Time and Tours


Yes, I noticed and set correctly. I think problem is transfer HR data from belt memory to watch after exercise stop. Because total time in watch bar graf is 12sec. It was one short pause during swiming.


----------



## martowl

All should know, if you set a duration target the HR ring will not be present as it is superseded by the target. In stock sport modes the HR zone page is there but that page is not available in custom sport modes.

My Suunto Smart belt works great with the new firmware. 51/2h ski tour move yesterday with lots of clothing and no issues.


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> All should know, if you set a duration target the HR ring will not be present as it is superseded by the target. In stock sport modes the HR zone page is there but that page is not available in custom sport modes.
> 
> My Suunto Smart belt works great with the new firmware. 51/2h ski tour move yesterday with lots of clothing and no issues.


If you set target as duration hr zones ring is present in hr data field in basic sport.


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> If you set target as duration hr zones ring is present in hr data field in basic sport.


Can you post a photo? I did not have the HR indicator ring in my custom screens when I had a duration target set.


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> Can you post a photo? I did not have the HR indicator ring in my custom screens when I had a duration target set.


Sure, treadmill activity, blue dot on the left duration ring start, second screenshot hr zones field:


----------



## Egika

slashas said:


> Sure, treadmill activity, blue dot on the left duration ring start, second screenshot hr zones field:


But this is not a custom sports mode.
The HR zone screen is only there in the default modes...


----------



## slashas

Egika said:


> But this is not a custom sports mode.
> The HR zone screen is only there in the default modes...


Read few posts above there I have stated that it works in basic sport to avoid confusion


----------



## Egika

Yes. Then it is just a misunderstanding as martowl stated before:


> _In stock sport modes the HR zone page is there but that page is not available in custom sport modes_


----------



## cageracer

I came back to report that my HR issues after the last update have finally been resolved with a new HR belt from Suunto, and now there's another update, also purporting to fix HR belt issues! 

I think I'll hold off on this one for a while.


----------



## bruceames

I tried going back to the Suunto belt after the update but it didn't work out. Was reading way high for the first 7 minutes or so, and then towards the end when I was pushing the pace the HR deviated again, reading about 25 bpm too high for a minute or two. So I reverted to the Polar belt. Which I don't mind, but it is slightly less comfortable.


----------



## PTBC

First comparison run with new firmware (and new device), actually shows me on the track this time


----------



## mbo.

bruceames said:


> I tried going back to the Suunto belt after the update but it didn't work out. Was reading way high for the first 7 minutes or so, and then towards the end when I was pushing the pace the HR deviated again, reading about 25 bpm too high for a minute or two. So I reverted to the Polar belt. Which I don't mind, but it is slightly less comfortable.


Exactly my experience. And no problems at all with the Polar belt.


----------



## martowl

bruceames said:


> I tried going back to the Suunto belt after the update but it didn't work out. Was reading way high for the first 7 minutes or so, and then towards the end when I was pushing the pace the HR deviated again, reading about 25 bpm too high for a minute or two. So I reverted to the Polar belt. Which I don't mind, but it is slightly less comfortable.


Something strange going on, mine is flawless. I wet mine thoroughly before use as static from synthetic fabrics is a problem.


----------



## cageracer

There are clearly problems with the Suunto belt. My issues were similar to bruceames', but they only started after the previous firmware update. It was giving absolutely crazy readings (HR225!). So far the warranty replacement has been good though.


----------



## sb029111

PTBC said:


> First comparison run with new firmware (and new device), actually shows me on the track this time
> QUOTE]
> 
> So, the bottom line is that the GPS performance is improved with this firmware update? How about GLONASS, is it usable yet? I'm going back to the Spartans after giving up ont he GPS on the fenix 5, so am curious.
> Thanks


----------



## bruceames

martowl said:


> Something strange going on, mine is flawless. I wet mine thoroughly before use as static from synthetic fabrics is a problem.


Don't know what it is, but I suspect the transmission is more finicky than before and since the Polar belt has a much larger contact area, it reduces the likelihood of transmission issues.

The belt is fairly new and with a new battery. I could try cleaning it throughout as detailed in a post here a while back. But it shouldn't have to be that way. Even if I deep-clean, I'd still be worried about future issues, probably during a race, and the Polar belt gives me the piece of mind.


----------



## Egika

sb029111 said:


> So, the bottom line is that the GPS performance is improved with this firmware update? How about GLONASS, is it usable yet? I'm going back to the Spartans after giving up ont he GPS on the fenix 5, so am curious.
> Thanks


No. GPS inside the watch has not changed with this update.
Every single GPS measurement is different due to different reception and sattelite configuration. Plus sun storms and issues with the GPS sattelites themselves always affect the readings you get.
Glonass has always been usable for me, but not so for others. Currently the Glonass system is undergoing an accuracy update as well.


----------



## slashas

For me GPS improved, especially with slow pace or walk. Garmin were acting quite crazy in the same environment and acitivity, Suunto way better.


----------



## PTBC

sb029111 said:


> PTBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> First comparison run with new firmware (and new device), actually shows me on the track this time
> QUOTE]
> 
> So, the bottom line is that the GPS performance is improved with this firmware update? How about GLONASS, is it usable yet? I'm going back to the Spartans after giving up ont he GPS on the fenix 5, so am curious.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my third Spartan (warranty replacements) so the comparison is against a device I returned for investigation after doing runs with a Polar M200 and the Spartan and comparing GPX files. It was subsequently replaced and also has the new firmware....I've posted about issues before so more of a follow up post.
> As per the other post, the usual caveat's apply when comparing GPS at different times, but the new track is inline with the tracks I was getting from the Polar.
> Glonass has never been reliable for me in the past, I usually end up with an offset of some sort, but I do periodically turn it on and see if there's any difference
Click to expand...


----------



## kralik_j

Both my workouts are already recorded on MC, support team made recovery these in 2days


----------



## T-BOB

bruceames could you recommend a HR strap for the Ultra - I have the same HR issues as you and am frustrated with Suunto's belt - you use a Polar - could you recommend?

Thank you


----------



## slashas

I am using Scosche Rythm+ and don’t have any issues with static, wet or else and a lot comfortable. If you don’t mind to charge it time from time, it is strap to go. Keep in mind this strap battery life won’t suite ultra marathons , triathlons and etc.


----------



## sb029111

T-BOB said:


> bruceames could you recommend a HR strap for the Ultra - I have the same HR issues as you and am frustrated with Suunto's belt - you use a Polar - could you recommend?
> 
> Thank you


I'm not Bruceames, but I can tell you that I use a Wahoo Tickr-X chest strap, and have never had a problem with it. I've also used a Scosche Rhythm+, but like a fool, I updated the firmware, and bricked it. Scosche has it now, hopefully, they'll either fix or replace it. I have just bought a Wahoo Tickr FIT Optical armband type monitor, and so far, it's been flawless, like all of the other Wahoo stuff I've owned.
Of course, your mileage may vary..


----------



## slashas

Hello all, could someone test advanced hr zones, seems I am getting vibration feedback when entering or leaving specific hr zone, on default hr zones no vibration feedback.


----------



## kralik_j

slashas said:


> Hello all, could someone test advanced hr zones, seems I am getting vibration feedback when entering or leaving specific hr zone, on default hr zones no vibration feedback.


Just i'm testing but from zone 1 to zone 2 no alert or vibration. In option i have setup the first level on 80bpm but no alert when i went to 90bpm

Next issue is that if you set up expected workout time it can t see due to hr ring visualization


----------



## slashas

Do you test advanced hr zones? As these aren’t customizable...


----------



## Egika

For me advanced zones are fully customizable. Also it won't make sense to not be able to set them up individually.

Have not noticed any alert or vibration for those advanced zones yet (have them set for running and cycling).


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> For me advanced zones are fully customizable. Also it won't make sense to not be able to set them up individually.
> 
> Have not noticed any alert or vibration for those advanced zones yet (have them set for running and cycling).


I am not getting alarms when I cross zones but alarms are still happening. Don't know why.


----------



## bruceames

T-BOB said:


> bruceames could you recommend a HR strap for the Ultra - I have the same HR issues as you and am frustrated with Suunto's belt - you use a Polar - could you recommend?
> 
> Thank you


I use the Polar strap that came with my Nordictrack treadmill. You can google H7 polar strap. I believe the larger contact area is why it works better than the Suunto. The nice thing about the Polar is that replacement straps are really cheap. I change mine every 6 months or so.


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> Do you test advanced hr zones? As these aren't customizable...


i tested these and I have customized mine. It is possible the alarm is implemented as for the Ambit and is triggered when you go above or below the intensity of the planned workout. On my Ambit, the alarms would occur if I went above planned workout intensity or below and then trigger again once in the correct intensity zone. I will have to pay more attention to see if this is happening for the Spartan.


----------



## PTBC

martowl said:


> i tested these and I have customized mine. It is possible the alarm is implemented as for the Ambit and is triggered when you go above or below the intensity of the planned workout. On my Ambit, the alarms would occur if I went above planned workout intensity or below and then trigger again once in the correct intensity zone. I will have to pay more attention to see if this is happening for the Spartan.


Can you set planned workout intensity?


----------



## Egika

PTBC said:


> Can you set planned workout intensity?


Yes of course.


----------



## kralik_j

Hallo to all, after weekend ski touring i have caught diffetent temperature what wath showed me. Informarion from senzors (local senzor somewhere in the ski area) was - 6degree, friend ambit 3 showed - 6degr and my Suunto spartan ultra - 3degr. The watch was overhead on my backpack aprox 150cm frm earth. My friend the same location but apr 140cm up the earth. 

Today test in sauna could wather showed 21degr in 30min measuring. 

Room measurinf after 2hours out my hand in fictive workout 28degr and measuring by kids thermometer on watch surface 24,5degr and room was measured 22degr.

Result of my claim is deviation more 3 degr in +
(exclude cold tank in sauna). I have supposition that watch is heated (surface measrung 24, 5 deg vs 22 degr room temperature) 

My "outdoor feeling" is that the temperaure should be slightly dropped

Do you have some similar experience?


----------



## PTBC

Egika said:


> Yes of course.
> View attachment 12895339


forgot about that, really must start planning moves again


----------



## Philip Onayeti

PTBC said:


> forgot about that, really must start planning moves again


The planned moves works well with the Spartans.


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> i tested these and I have customized mine. It is possible the alarm is implemented as for the Ambit and is triggered when you go above or below the intensity of the planned workout. On my Ambit, the alarms would occur if I went above planned workout intensity or below and then trigger again once in the correct intensity zone. I will have to pay more attention to see if this is happening for the Spartan.


Vibration only appears when entering from zone 4 to 5 and from 5 to 4, that's all and this cannot be customized


----------



## Egika

slashas said:


> Vibration only appears when entering from zone 4 to 5 and from 5 to 4, that's all and this cannot be customized


definitely not for me!
Last weekend I was checking exactly for this to happen when running up an incline. Went from zone 4 to 5 and back without any vibration.


----------



## slashas

Egika said:


> definitely not for me!
> Last weekend I was checking exactly for this to happen when running up an incline. Went from zone 4 to 5 and back without any vibration.


I will disable advanced zones for running activities and will report after if vibration still appears.
P.S. I keep hr zones field on watch while doing workout, so this might be the case?


----------



## Egika

slashas said:


> I will disable advanced zones for running activities and will report after if vibration still appears.
> P.S. I keep hr zones field on watch while doing workout, so this might be the case?


I have advanced zones set.
Plus I was looking at the hr zones screen while specifically testing the zone transition up to 5.
No vibration for me..


----------



## vsc1

Is there posibility to make main screen with white background (light colour schema)? I requested support to add this feature, but they didn't in this update. It is more comfortable to read black or colored number on white field than white or colored on black. May be we can ask them together? It seems be more efficiant. Do you think this is good feature?


----------



## sb029111

vsc1 said:


> Is there posibility to make main screen with white background (light colour schema)? I requested support to add this feature, but they didn't in this update. It is more comfortable to read black or colored number on white field than white or colored on black. May be we can ask them together? It seems be more efficiant. Do you think this is good feature?


You can do this with "Theme's". From the Manual:

3.9. Display theme To increase the readability of your watch screen while exercising or navigating, you canchange between light and dark themes.
With the light theme, the display background is light and the numbers dark.
With the dark theme, the contrast is reverse, with the background dark and the numbers light.
The theme is a global setting that you can change in your watch from any of your sport modeoptions.
To change display theme in sport mode options:


 Go to any sport mode and swipe up or press the lower button to open the sport modeoptions.

 Scroll down to Theme and press the middle button.

 Switch between Light and Dark by swiping up or down or by pressing the upper and lower
buttons, and accept with the middle button.

 Scroll back up to exit the sport mode options, and start (or exit) the sport mode.


----------



## slashas

Egika said:


> I have advanced zones set.
> Plus I was looking at the hr zones screen while specifically testing the zone transition up to 5.
> No vibration for me..


That vibration is barely noticeable (too weak) I haven't noticed it on trail run as you bounce to ground and etc, but on treadmill with incline power walk it is noticeable.


----------



## Egika

I was holding and touching my watch with full attention to see if it did something - which didn't happen.


----------



## martowl

Egika said:


> I was holding and touching my watch with full attention to see if it did something - which didn't happen.


Do you think @slashas is correct 4 to 5 and 5 to 4? or this did not happen for you?


----------



## vsc1

sb029111 said:


> You can do this with "Theme's". From the Manual:


It works only in Sport mode! I wish this feature in main watch screen.


----------



## Egika

martowl said:


> Do you think @slashas is correct 4 to 5 and 5 to 4? or this did not happen for you?


No vibration for me in any sport mode for any zone transition. I was checking carefully...


----------



## slashas

Egika said:


> No vibration for me in any sport mode for any zone transition. I was checking carefully...


Which watch you are using? Shouldn't be related to this as spartan line seems shares the same FW, just curious.


----------



## vsc1

*Egika,
*How did you get fw zips? Is it possible to get source code?


----------



## Egika

slashas said:


> Which watch you are using? Shouldn't be related to this as spartan line seems shares the same FW, just curious.


SSU copper


----------



## slashas

Ok so you utilize external HR, I have Baro with build in HR sensor, don’t have at the moment strap with BLE support to test with strap.


----------



## Egika

vsc1 said:


> *Egika,
> *How did you get fw zips? Is it possible to get source code?


The zips are directly from Suuntos servers. The same source where Suuntolink gets it from.
Have not tried to mess with it yet


----------



## Philip Onayeti

slashas said:


> Ok so you utilize external HR, I have Baro with build in HR sensor, don't have at the moment strap with BLE support to test with strap.


I too have a WHRBaro but I have no vibration alerts between zones either.


----------



## vsc1

Egika said:


> The zips are directly from Suuntos servers. The same source where Suuntolink gets it from.
> Have not tried to mess with it yet


Thank you.


----------



## slashas

I get vibration only in treadmill sport... Nothing in walking or weight training.


----------



## BobMiles

slashas said:


> I get vibration only in treadmill sport... Nothing in walking or weight training.


No vibes here, either.
Maybe it's only for indoor activities? Or a bug?


----------



## slashas

BobMiles said:


> No vibes here, either.
> Maybe it's only for indoor activities? Or a bug?


Don't know but it is quite strange, seems like feature left behind accidentally.


----------



## BobMiles

Today I had a complete mess up. I tried to sync a new route to the watch, which worked after the 4th attempt. The I wanted to go for a run but no GPS reception at all. I waited 5 minutes and then started nevertheless. I never got GPS again, not even afterwards after restating the watch and syncing SGEE.
No I try to hard reset it and hope for the best. Awkward.


----------



## bwakem

Is it possible to update the firmware without Sunntolink? I haven't been able to find a way. I don't have a Windows PC or a Mac. I have Android and Linux devices only. 

I can't get Suuntolink to install under Wine.


----------



## martowl

BobMiles said:


> Today I had a complete mess up. I tried to sync a new route to the watch, which worked after the 4th attempt. The I wanted to go for a run but no GPS reception at all. I waited 5 minutes and then started nevertheless. I never got GPS again, not even afterwards after restating the watch and syncing SGEE.
> No I try to hard reset it and hope for the best. Awkward.


I had this happen a long time ago. The route had a problem with it, I had to delete the route and redo the route. A hard reset after fixed all so I think you will be ok. To be safe, delete the route before you reset.


----------



## slashas

bwakem said:


> Is it possible to update the firmware without Sunntolink? I haven't been able to find a way. I don't have a Windows PC or a Mac. I have Android and Linux devices only.
> 
> I can't get Suuntolink to install under Wine.


Get virtual machine running or 2nd partition with windows for such or use friends windows or Mac for update only  it takes just few minutes.


----------



## BobMiles

martowl said:


> I had this happen a long time ago. The route had a problem with it, I had to delete the route and redo the route. A hard reset after fixed all so I think you will be ok. To be safe, delete the route before you reset.


Thanks! A reset did the trick, but I haven't deleted the route! Maybe I should!
Really strange how it can mess up the whole system...


----------



## martowl

BobMiles said:


> Thanks! A reset did the trick, but I haven't deleted the route! Maybe I should!
> Really strange how it can mess up the whole system...


I don't know what was wrong with my route but when I tried to load it the second time, the watch restarted again and was messed up. Deleting the route fixed it, I redrew the route and it was fine.


----------



## slashas

martowl said:


> I don't know what was wrong with my route but when I tried to load it the second time, the watch restarted again and was messed up. Deleting the route fixed it, I redrew the route and it was fine.


Send logs to the suunto for investigation.


----------



## martowl

slashas said:


> Send logs to the suunto for investigation.


This was a few months after I purchased the Spartan Ultra, nearly a year ago so the logs are long gone and has not happened since.


----------



## listrahtes

They did a good job with the update but I cant find any way of setting alarms for heart rate zones. You see them 
graphically but is there any way to f.e. set a vibration alarm any time you get into f.e Zone 3?

That is the only thing right now I am really missing. Hope they include that in their next update if its not included now.


----------



## BobMiles

listrahtes said:


> They did a good job with the update but I cant find any way of setting alarms for heart rate zones. You see them
> graphically but is there any way to f.e. set a vibration alarm any time you get into f.e Zone 3?
> 
> That is the only thing right now I am really missing. Hope they include that in their next update if its not included now.


It's not possible right now. However, some reported a random alarm when entering the highest zone. But it's not confirmed.


----------



## Carbo-den

Hello , can you explain please how to use this zip-files to update manually SSWHR (i need to downgrade it coz in 2.0 there is no 10min HR chart anymore)
Thank you!


----------



## Egika

download the zip file.
Connect your watch to the computer and open Suuntolink.
Drag the zip file onto the littel gear icon in the top right corner of Suuntolink.
Update should start.


----------



## Carbo-den

Thank you very much, friend !


----------

